# E3 Visa Application



## MichaelG (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been to the US 4 times since the start of the year and now I'm thinking I'd like to try my luck there in July and seek employment. So, if successful I would apply for the E3 visa back in Sydney. I'm wondering if the fact that I've entered the US 4 times will have any negative impact on my visa application? Reasons for my trips were my best friends wedding and bachelor party and the other two were just visiting friends as the flights from the UK are ridiculously cheap at the moment. I entered once before the visa waver program (VWP) began and three times on the VWP. I've researched the VWP and it says it's a multiple entry visa so I've done everything by the book. (as far as I'm aware) 
I haven't been able to find anything factual that entering the US multiple times prior to a potential visa application is a bad thing but I guess I'd just like to cover all bases! I've also never tried to seek employment in the US before and my last trip was the start of May.

Any experiences/advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamcnaughton (May 7, 2009)

*i'm in the same boat!*

hi Michael, 

It seems I have the same problem... my partner has been living over there since december last year (as she is has dual citizenship). It seems to be a lenghy process to get this visa... i'm looking at getting a student visa by enrolling in a small simple colledge part time and working on that, or looking for some infrastructure work as i am a highly qualified design dfaftsperson... the sad thing is both options seem to be quite a drawn out experience. maybe go over there on the waived visa and look for work and when you get a job sponser, fly out and re-enter the country with a different visa.

Just some thoughts... i am also still searching for the right one.
any help?


----------



## MichaelG (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi - That does help, thanks for getting in contact! So you're saying the E3 processing time is quite long at this point in time? I have some friends in the US all on the E3 and the processing time for them was quite short...maybe a week max however they did apply pre recession. Or is your issue because you've entered to US too many times and that is holding up your visa application? I wonder if the processing time has slowed because of the recession?? I always find it difficult to get an decent information about these issues. Have you gone through the process of securing a job in the US and applying for your E3? I looked on the US Department of State website and they advise 60days as a max processing time and I guess that would only be the case if your docs weren't in order or they needed to investigate you further....but I guess the factors would be anyone's guess.
Sorry I know I'm asking a lot of questions!! I guess if it's that difficult I may reconsider going.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MichaelG said:


> I've been to the US 4 times since the start of the year and now I'm thinking I'd like to try my luck there in July and seek employment. So, if successful I would apply for the E3 visa back in Sydney. I'm wondering if the fact that I've entered the US 4 times will have any negative impact on my visa application? Reasons for my trips were my best friends wedding and bachelor party and the other two were just visiting friends as the flights from the UK are ridiculously cheap at the moment. I entered once before the visa waver program (VWP) began and three times on the VWP. I've researched the VWP and it says it's a multiple entry visa so I've done everything by the book. (as far as I'm aware)
> I haven't been able to find anything factual that entering the US multiple times prior to a potential visa application is a bad thing but I guess I'd just like to cover all bases! I've also never tried to seek employment in the US before and my last trip was the start of May.
> 
> Any experiences/advise would be greatly appreciated.


The visa waiver program started 1n 1986 ..so I presume you are refering to the new Esta Validation of the visa waiver... four trip in one year may be considered too many if they were extendede stays ...but if they were short week stays shold not be a problem 

the Visa waiver cannot be a multiple entry visa ...its not a visa ...

You can look for work while you are here on the VW ..but cannot do any ...

Delays in application can be caused by your backgrouud i.e. a born Aussie ..
or a new citizen Aussie


----------

